# HELP wiring AWE boost gauge (electrical lighting, not boost) MK4



## wolfsburg023 (Oct 19, 2007)

I recently purchased an AWE boost gauge from a friend. The boost hoses are all correctly set up but i'm having trouble with the lighting.

I've read the following post but with the pictures being dead it isn't really much help (http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2672579)

Here is what I have, (red wire is 12 gauge, black wire is 14 gauge)


















I've found the grey/blue wire connected to the dimmer switch, i know that the red (positive wire) connects to it. I plan on just cutting it, inserting the end still connected to the dimmer into a crimp and then putting the other end, along with the red wire into the other side of the crimp.










As for the ground wire, can I just attach it to the brown (middle) wire of the dimmer switch (with the above method of splicing)? Or would it be a better idea to just put a terminal end on the black wire and attach it under the screw behind the fuse box?

My other problem is at the boost gauge itself, what two pins get the red and black wires? What exactly is the best way to connect the black and red wires to the pins? It looks like there is some type of harness that i'm missing so is the only option to just solder the wires to the pins?

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

wolfsburg023 said:


> I recently purchased an AWE boost gauge from a friend. The boost hoses are all correctly set up but i'm having trouble with the lighting.
> 
> I've read the following post but with the pictures being dead it isn't really much help (http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2672579)
> 
> ...


There is a harness you a missing, you could either 1. obtain a harness (i have a spare laying around $15 shipped) or 2. solder the wire to each connector.


----------



## wolfsburg023 (Oct 19, 2007)

if those are my only 2 options I guess i'll solder the red and black wires to the male pins.

which wires go to which pins?


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

wolfsburg023 said:


> if those are my only 2 options I guess i'll solder the red and black wires to the male pins.
> 
> which wires go to which pins?


you'll have to find out, i'm sure its on here somewhere, at least an image.


----------



## wolfsburg023 (Oct 19, 2007)

damn, i'll search around. any help would be greatly appreciated

is this 4 pin connection a common boost gauge wiring setup or is it just an AWE thing?


----------



## wolfsburg023 (Oct 19, 2007)

up


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

wolfsburg023 said:


> damn, i'll search around. any help would be greatly appreciated
> 
> is this 4 pin connection a common boost gauge wiring setup or is it just an AWE thing?


neither. the gauge is made by omori, who doesn't exist anymore so you can't get replacement parts. i ordered the connectors directly through the original manufacturer of the connectors themself.


----------



## wolfsburg023 (Oct 19, 2007)

NFrazier said:


> neither. the gauge is made by omori, who doesn't exist anymore so you can't get replacement parts. i ordered the connectors directly through the original manufacturer of the connectors themself.


so if i can't get the special harness, is the gauge useless?

or can i somehow solder my positive and ground wires to the 4 pins?

sorry for being clueless


----------



## wolfsburg023 (Oct 19, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

wolfsburg023 said:


> so if i can't get the special harness, is the gauge useless?
> 
> or can i somehow solder my positive and ground wires to the 4 pins?
> 
> sorry for being clueless


you can definitely solder the connection. Just make sure you "ruff up" the ends to make sure the solder will properly adhere. 

just find an image of someone who has the gauge and solder the appropriate ends. one is just illumination, one is ground (there is no 12v switched or constant as it is a mechanical gauge)


----------



## wolfsburg023 (Oct 19, 2007)

alright i see, only 2 of the pins get used.

red goes to the illumination and black goes to the ground.


does anyone have a harness they can take a picture of? 

does anyone know which pin is illumination and which pin is ground?


all help is greatly appreciated!


----------

